# Does your dog hold your hand?



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

The whole way home from breeders, Percy either had his head hard over my hand/arm or a leg over it. It was sweet but sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally I think the dog is looking for reassurance and would like some contact, some petting - not so much holding hands. And the owner is teaching the dog that she will "hold hands".


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Skylar said:


> Personally I think the dog is looking for reassurance and would like some contact, some petting - not so much holding hands. And the owner is teaching the dog that she will "hold hands".


I think so too. I would do the same thing and then later I'd think...uh-oh...I've created a pest. lol.


----------

